# How to set up an IPIP tunnel with the "v6 Plus Fixed IP Address" service



## WATANABE Takeo (Mar 5, 2021)

Sorry for the topic unique to Japan,

In Japan, there is a service called "v6 plus fixed IP Address" (with one static IPv4 address).
This is a IPv4 over IPv6 IPoE(IP over Ehernet)  Service via Internet.

*Reference
https://www.jpne.co.jp/service/v6plus-static/ (Sorry, Japanese Only.)

Normally, you can connect to the Internet with IPIP Tunnel instead of "MAP-E" which cannot be used with FreeBSD.

The following information is obtained from the ISP (Internet Service Provider).

*IPv6 Prefix :   aaaa : bbbb : cccc : dddd 0:: / 56
*IPv4 Address :  192. 168. 100. 119 / 32
"Interdace ID :  eeee : ffff :ggg : hhhh
*Border Relay Address:  iiii : jjjj : kkkk : ll ::65

Is it possible to connect to the Internet using this information using an IPIP tunnel?

The composition of my home network is as follows.
* Quoted from http://www.rtpro.yamaha.co.jp/RT/docs/ipip/index.html#setting8 and adapted. (Sorry, Japanese Only.)

LAN1 Address : 192.168.131.65/27

LAN2 Address :
(Prefix get by DHCPv6-PD ) : ( Interface ID) / 64

LAN1+-------------+LAN2                   +-----------+
-------| FreeBSD    | =============|   JPNE     |----- (IPv4 Internet)
           | Router        |   IPIP Tunnel        |   BR(*)      |
          +-------------+                            +-----------+

*BR : Border Relay

Please tell me, I'm sorry, but could you please teach me how to set it?


----------

